# Hi & help



## pistol (Jun 1, 2015)

instrument panel has no lights


----------



## Steamwalker (Mar 9, 2012)

Dead battery?


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

fuse?


----------



## Steamwalker (Mar 9, 2012)

Sunglasses?


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

Parked in bright sunlight??


----------



## pjw1967 (Mar 10, 2014)

On my '67, there is a screw just above the steering column that held the inst panel to the dash frame. It provided the ground as well. The screw fell out and then no lights. You can test by running a jumper from the back of the inst panel to a good ground. I can't tell you where exactly to attach it, but you should be able to figure it out. Don't forget to pull out the headlight switch one notch so that there is power.....good lock.


----------

